# Striped bass challenge Lake Hartwell



## rjarrett (Aug 19, 2016)

Registration is open for the 2016 Striped bass challenge fall brawl.
Lake Hartwell. 12/10
20k for first place pro team
5k for 1st place open team
Big fish wins a Bad Boy Buggy
Youth and lady angler prizes too.
http://thestripedbasschallenge.com
150th team to enter gets their registration refunded.
Registration ends 8/31/2016.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 19, 2016)

Is it open to an AM if he/she is boated with a Pro?

Sounds like fun and a slam dunk..


----------



## rjarrett (Aug 22, 2016)

You can have anyone you want on your boat in either division pursuant to the local, state and federal laws and so forth.  Our thought on that is as long as you're compliant with the regulations then we don't need to make any additional rule to cover that.  

You can mix it up any way you'd like.  We aren't going to tell anyone which division they should or shouldn't participate in.

Open registration is $150 and Pro is $500.  4 people max per team.


----------



## rjarrett (Aug 26, 2016)

It's not too late to sign up!  Come on over and check us out!  https://www.facebook.com/thestripedbasschallenge/


----------

